
How Important Is It for a SaaS Startup to Be Profitable? - rywalker
http://www.tomtunguz.com/how-important-is-profitability-in-saas/
======
rywalker
That first chart has me worried... This would be the year of a startup bubble
burst, if it follows same pattern as last time.

